# Losing Face Fat: Usually a Good Thing, But What if Your Face Starts to Look Older or



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am 46 year old male. So far, I’m 7 weeks into your program and having great results. My trainer says I’m the best student he has had. I like to work hard and I share many of the same philosophies as you about the sense of reward and accomplishment when you earn something that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

